# Not a really Modification



## Paolo (Mar 28, 2008)

Some times ago I adapted the Mini-Mill Power Feed from SIEG to my Einhell Mill...I had to do some works...(It will be a topic for my next post). Emergency stop for stopping at same time power feeder and mill engine..was needed but without big modification...so I built that box...one plug..two receptacle for the engine mill plug and power feeder plug..and an emergency stop!!!! It works well... :


----------



## Cedge (Mar 28, 2008)

Paulo
I've used that power feed for about 3 years now. They are somewhat adjustable for additional torque and speed, and they can be modified to add a bit of power by replacing the R23 resistor with a new 2K ohm resistor. I've also modified one to independent power feed my mini lathe. It worked pretty well, but I've since upgraded it to another configuration which is almost complete as I write this. Excellent little units, especially considering price and size.

Steve


----------



## Paolo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Steve
..Yes I did the same modification. I have seen it on a site..


----------

